# HR44 and C31/C41 Speed



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

Have an HR34 now with a C31 and the speed on the C31 can be a little slow and laggy. Does the HR44 speed up the clients?

If so I think I'll be making the move once the HR44 becomes more readily available.


----------



## mammut (Dec 17, 2006)

Anybody have a HR44 and clients running that used to have a HR34?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Yes, having a HR44 does improve the speed with C31 clients.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

Does it get even better and faster if you switch to C41 clients? I figure if I start a new contract with the 44 I may as well do it all and keep the same end date instead of adding to it again in the near future if I want to go the c41 route later.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

harperhometheater said:


> Does it get even better and faster if you switch to C41 clients? I figure if I start a new contract with the 44 I may as well do it all and keep the same end date instead of adding to it again in the near future if I want to go the c41 route later.


I have both a C31 and C41 paired to an HR44, and they seem to be about the same, IMHO.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There's no reason to think that a C41 would be any faster than a C31 when paired to the same DVR. In my experience I see no difference.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Im wondering... Speed and functionality wise, how difficult would it be to retire the hr21 in my bedroom in exchange for a C41 or C31 paired will an HR 44? I'm looking to make the bedroom quieter. Would I have any regrets?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

itzme said:


> Im wondering... Speed and functionality wise, how difficult would it be to retire the hr21 in my bedroom in exchange for a C41 or C31 paired will an HR 44? I'm looking to make the bedroom quieter. Would I have any regrets?


I'd go for it, I don't have any issue with speed on a C41/HR44 pair. Yea, if you're in the guide and hold the page down button it's no where near as fast as native HR44 but you you'll still not be able to keep up reading it.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm more interested in how the C41 would compare to my hr21 with 30 second skip, other trick play, and using Quicktune for channel changes. I also often do a quick 15 minute rewind to the live buffer (on news channels, to be able to skip commercials).


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Shouldn't it be the same speed as the server HR34/44?
Either if is a C31/41?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

itzme said:


> I'm more interested in how the C41 would compare to my hr21 with 30 second skip, other trick play, and using Quicktune for channel changes. I also often do a quick 15 minute rewind to the live buffer (on news channels, to be able to skip commercials).


DVR function speed IMHO will be just fine, I have no problems using 30SKIP all the time or skip to tick. QT is just as slow as on the HR44 itself, at least for me it takes awhile for the matrix to show up.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There's no reason to think that a C41 would be any faster than a C31 when paired to the same DVR. In my experience I see no difference.


A chain is only as strong as its weakest link, so if the c41 has newer electronics and technology in it than the c31, then it stands to "reason" that it could also be faster responding than a c31.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

itzme said:


> I'm more interested in how the C41 would compare to my hr21 with 30 second skip, other trick play, and using Quicktune for channel changes. I also often do a quick 15 minute rewind to the live buffer (on news channels, to be able to skip commercials).


Having used both a C31 & 41, and just last night a HR21, I'd dump the 21 in an instant. The clients do have their delay, but 30skip isn't one of them.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harperhometheater said:


> A chain is only as strong as its weakest link, so if the c41 has newer electronics and technology in it than the c31, then it stands to "reason" that it could also be faster responding than a c31.


"Only if" the weakest link is the client, which it doesn't seem to be.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the speed info, and I;m sorry if this veers off topic too much. But I think my research did find one obstacle to switching from an HR21 to C41- I need multiple remotes. The bedroom is large with an office area in the corner. I have 3 remotes in the room all working in RF that control that HR21. From what I read I can't have multiple remotes all in RF with the C41. I'm not sure I'd have line of site to use them in IR. Has that issue changed with new firmware, or are multiple RF remotes still a no go?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

itzme said:


> Thanks for all the speed info, and I;m sorry if this veers off topic too much. But I think my research did find one obstacle to switching from an HR21 to C41- I need multiple remotes. The bedroom is large with an office area in the corner. I have 3 remotes in the room all working in RF that control that HR21. From what I read I can't have multiple remotes all in RF with the C41. I'm not sure I'd have line of site to use them in IR. Has that issue changed with new firmware, or are multiple RF remotes still a no go?


Get a C31 then, you can use the old remotes in RF mode then. AFAIK the only real difference between the C31 and C41 is that the C41 uses the new RF remote standard and the RC71.

Where did you see that the C41's only support one remote in RF mode? I know the HR44 can support multiple RC71's in RF mode, but haven't seen the C41 mentioned one way or the other.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

itzme said:


> Thanks for all the speed info, and I;m sorry if this veers off topic too much. But I think my research did find one obstacle to switching from an HR21 to C41- I need multiple remotes. The bedroom is large with an office area in the corner. I have 3 remotes in the room all working in RF that control that HR21. From what I read I can't have multiple remotes all in RF with the C41. I'm not sure I'd have line of site to use them in IR. Has that issue changed with new firmware, or are multiple RF remotes still a no go?





RAD said:


> Get a C31 then, you can use the old remotes in RF mode then. AFAIK the only real difference between the C31 and C41 is that the C41 uses the new RF remote standard and the RC71.
> 
> Where did you see that the C41's only support one remote in RF mode? I know the HR44 can support multiple RC71's in RF mode, but haven't seen the C41 mentioned one way or the other.


"Yeah" the remote shouldn't be an issue. The 41 works [like the 44] in dual mode for IR & RF. It does need the RF71 for RF.
While I haven't programed two RC71s to a C41, with the dual mode, I see no problem setting up more than one RC71 in RF mode.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

itzme said:


> I'm more interested in how the C41 would compare to my hr21 with 30 second skip, other trick play, and using Quicktune for channel changes. I also often do a quick 15 minute rewind to the live buffer (on news channels, to be able to skip commercials).


If you like to record games and 30SKIP between downs or pitches, be forewarned that Genies and their clients currently display the progress bar while skipping, so they're different from Hx2x boxes in that regard.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I had read the RF restriction on the Solid Signal site, but I think they've changed the wording recently. It now reads:

RF Capable with the new RC71 remote. The RC65 remote cannot be used for RF with this DVR.
So now you've all got me a little confused. The remotes I wanted to program for the C41 are RC65RX and RC64R.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I had read the RF restriction on the Solid Signal site, but I think they've changed the wording recently. It now reads:
RF Capable with the new RC71 remote. The RC65 remote cannot be used for RF with this DVR.
So now you've all got me a little confused. The remotes I wanted to program for the C41 are RC65RX and RC64R.

Those will work ONLYin IR mode, not RF. That's why I said to get a C31 client then if using RF with those remotes is a must, speed between the C31 and C41 are the same.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks, Rad. Is there an easy list of differences between the 31 and 41? I won't get any uses out of wireless or RVU related features.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

itzme said:


> Thanks, Rad. Is there an easy list of differences between the 31 and 41? I won't get any uses out of wireless or RVU related features.


Except for the RF remote support there is no other difference. What do you mean won't use RVU relegated features, the clients use are RVU clients, that's the protocol that's used.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I got confused about RVU. Didn't RVU (the name and protocol) used to just refer to a later-model Samsung that had the ability to be a client without a box? Anyway, sorry, I only meant that I didn't need anything fancy, feature wise. Back to topic, you're leaving me with the impression that a later C41 is just a crippled C31, crippled as in RF for multiple remotes. Am I understanding that correctly? Its not faster and no other features? Sorry for my confusion.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I got confused about RVU. Didn't RVU (the name and protocol) used to just refer to a later-model Samsung that had the ability to be a client without a box? Anyway, sorry, I only meant that I didn't need anything fancy, feature wise. Back to topic, you're leaving me with the impression that a later C41 is just a crippled C31, crippled as in RF for multiple remotes. Am I understanding that correctly? Its not faster and no other features? Sorry for my confusion.


Yes the only difference is the RF "technology" used,


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

itzme, just for you I ordered another RC71 (not really, needed one anyway) and tried pairing two different RC71's with a single C41 client in RF mode, both RC71's controled the client.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

itzme said:


> Im wondering... Speed and functionality wise, how difficult would it be to retire the hr21 in my bedroom in exchange for a C41 or C31 paired will an HR 44? I'm looking to make the bedroom quieter. Would I have any regrets?


Started to say, no, but then read your concerns re multiple remotes, for which I have no info to share.

But I love my C41 in my bedroom. A lot. Used to have an H25, which was also very fine. Not a whir, not a murmur.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

RAD said:


> itzme, just for you I ordered another RC71 (not really, needed one anyway) and tried pairing two different RC71's with a single C41 client in RF mode, both RC71's controled the client.


Well thank you, RAD. Sounds like I need to add more RC71 remotes to my equipment upgrade wishlist, or ask for a C31 client instead of the C41.


----------

